# Not All The Florida Snook Died From The Freeze



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

For any of you up north anglers wondering if the all the snook got hammered during last year's freeze, I'm hear to say there's plenty of pigs still swimming around. 

Both of these fish were caught from shore. The first measured 35 1/2 inches and the second is 38 inches. Big difference in weight though. Big difference!!!

If anybody is considering coming down here on vacation to fish, yes they are still here.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Same fish...just turned the other way for the photo op na just kidding...nice fish...are they good eatin?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Danman--Snook are actually excellent eating. However, most of us treasure their gamefish abilities and only fish them as sport.

I do however, pay for my snook stamp and will take and eat a fish if I gullet hook one. Even though I exclusively use circle hooks, that still happens from time to time.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

helluva nice fish (x2!)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Must have been a great fight, nice catch, what rod did you use?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice fish Mike. Any of those fish caught on any of those special new lures?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishman--No those snook were both caught on live bait. The first one was on a free lined live shrimp and the second was on a free lined scaled sardine or what some northerners and east coasters call a pilchard. 

I plan on fishing those new MirrOlures and Gulps pretty heavy come fall when the weather cools off a little. I don't flats fish much this time of year down here. The water is just too damn hot.


----------

